# A.D.S PH15 6 CHANNEL



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

does anyone have any info on this amp?thanks


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

From DEI website....



http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/ads-mobile/ads_PH15_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

it's a great amp. Wish I had an excuse to use one :/


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> it's a great amp. Wish I had an excuse to use one :/


I picked it up on cragis list today for $60,lol.I know about ads just not this model.It is 100% mint.what would have I paid some where else?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

good grief!!!....$250 or so?


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> From DEI website....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/ads-mobile/ads_PH15_Owners_Manual.pdf


thanks for the link.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I believe they originally sold for ~$700 or so? You'd have to ask somebody more familiar though. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> good grief!!!....$250 or so?


here are some pictures.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice amp. I sold one a few months ago for $175. The hard part to find is the original DIN plug. Did you get one with it? If not, just send it to me and I will give you your $60 back...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Show off!!! Hell man congrats.Great deal you got!


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> Nice amp. I sold one a few months ago for $175. The hard part to find is the original DIN plug. Did you get one with it? If not, just send it to me and I will give you your $60 back...


no problem.I will pay shipping to.lol.I didn't get the din plug with it.are they hard to find?do you have one?


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

cubdenno said:


> Show off!!! Hell man congrats.Great deal you got!


thanks,I thought it was a good deal.he said that his dad has a bunch of them.If he does,I will spread the love.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I sent both of mine with my trade to jacob at sundown :/

You can grab'em on ebay for about $15 I think


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

lask48180 said:


> thanks,I thought it was a good deal.he said that his dad has a bunch of them.If he does,I will spread the love.


well then 

I don't usually chime in for man love...but for $60 I'll throw in a good game or something


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I sent both of mine with my trade to jacob at sundown :/
> 
> You can grab'em on ebay for about $15 I think


thanks.they are common then?or should I jump on it if I can find one?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

hrmmm. Mine was old a/d/s/ stock. Lots of people make their own DIN cable, you just need the pin out.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> hrmmm. Mine was old a/d/s/ stock. Lots of people make their own DIN cable, you just need the pin out.


I would rather just spend the money and get one that goes with it.thank for all the help everyone has given me on this.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

I paid $50 for my PH15...






...but half the channels don't work.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

ECM said:


> I paid $50 for my PH15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you get the cable with it?would you sell the cable?


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive...












I've wanted to get this stuff re-installed for years - and need to come to terms that it aint gonna happen... Let's talk.


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yea, 3 of those are Orig A/d/s/ cables, and that little knobby thing - that's an orig a/d/s/ sub level control.

There are 2 x-over options there too... 642ix, 642CSi, and 2 DIN assignment modules. Everything you'd need to run two PH15's

BTW - I have a PH15 that is in need of some serious TLC - if anyone's interested in that let me know.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

kms456 said:


> Oh yea, 3 of those are Orig A/d/s/ cables, and that little knobby thing - that's an orig a/d/s/ sub level control.
> 
> There are 2 x-over options there too... 642ix, 642CSi, and 2 DIN assignment modules. Everything you'd need to run two PH15's
> 
> BTW - I have a PH15 that is in need of some serious TLC - if anyone's interested in that let me know.


Is the PH15 messed up internally, or is the case in bad cosmetic condition?


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

tomtomjr said:


> Is the PH15 messed up internally, or is the case in bad cosmetic condition?


Don't know... I had it in my Truck, and rolled it a couple of winters ago (broke 3 windows out). It sat for that winter, and by the time the snow melted, and I could get to it, it had some internal corrosion, and surface rust on the heatsink. It worked BEAUTIFULLY while I had it installed on a running vehicle - hasn't seen power since. I can send detailed pics if you're interested.

BTW - none of the pictured components were involved with that install...


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a PH15 that I bought back in the late 80's and has just moved from car to car. Works perfectly. I have that and a PQ20 that just rock. If it wasn't for the size of them I would have it in my car but unfortunately they're in the wife's car.

I used to sell these back in the day and I probably have a bunch of info on them somewhere in the house so if you need anything let me know. 

If that guy is selling more of those for $60 let me know how to contact him. For that price I'd pick one up.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

kms456 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would only need the cable in the bottom center,right?the one with the rca's?how much?lmk,thanks.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

xlynoz said:


> I have a PH15 that I bought back in the late 80's and has just moved from car to car. Works perfectly. I have that and a PQ20 that just rock. If it wasn't for the size of them I would have it in my car but unfortunately they're in the wife's car.
> 
> I used to sell these back in the day and I probably have a bunch of info on them somewhere in the house so if you need anything let me know.
> 
> If that guy is selling more of those for $60 let me know how to contact him. For that price I'd pick one up.


thank for the help.I will let everyone know if he has any more.I think he is talking s***,but we will see.


----------



## kms456 (Mar 20, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

lask48180 said:


> I think I would only need the cable in the bottom center,right?the one with the rca's?how much?lmk,thanks.


No, you'd need it and one of the short male DIN-to-DIN cables on the far left or the long one above it. The PH15 has a female DIN socket as does the cable you call out. If you are connecting the PH15 directly to your headunit, I'd get the long DIN-to_DIN + the DIN-to-RCA and only have to run a single cable back to the amp.


----------



## chachi (Mar 29, 2009)

Is that an A206 in that picture?


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah... it appears that the upper left component is the 206. Interesting.

Typical price on eBay for the PH15 is about $150. The PQ20 runs a bit more... but still under $200 for one in average condition.

Finding one in Like New condition is awesome... very nice amps...


----------



## vjgli (Nov 4, 2007)

Good amplifier for 15 years old. But who the hell want's to brag about inferior silicone. Using IRF44 are like bragging about a weber carburator???

Most all current hi-quality amps now use IRF3205. Twice the current capability.

Also, the Op-amps do get bad after about 6 years.
We swap Op-amps after 5 years on our transmitter amplifiers.

At best, it still works.


----------



## Regis.BuschJR (May 11, 2016)

Is any of this still available?


----------

